

Looking for feedback on my start-up.. - thinkscrappy

I've been coding the site and hustling to forge partnerships for the last year.. check it out at  www.hoursales.com ..  Any feedback from the wonderful YC community would be greatly appreciated!
======
calbear81
I think this has good potential especially since the limited time element is
even more extreme than most flash sales sites (1 hour vs. 24 hours). I don't
think it's anything like dealdash or sellmoo or bigdeal since you don't rely
on a bidding element to get the deals. This is like Gilt/Ruelala.

I think there can be a lot done on the design and user experience front. In
non-specific order:

1) The overall balance of the page has good white space but a lot of the
controls like drop-downs or the maximize window links are just floating. You
should consider using some color on them or make them more button-like.

2) I like the idea on the hourglass logo. If you're going to be 100%
exclusively focused on women's fashion, I think you could play off the
hourglass with a red dress with a hourglass figure..

3) I would move the price and buy now buttons up the page significantly. I
have a large monitor but on a smaller monitor, I'm pretty sure that's below
the fold and people are missing the most important element. Also, include the
% discount like (75% Off!)

4) Way too aggressive on the registration layover. I got it about 2-3 times
while moving around. Also, you should clean it up a lot, the graphics and text
look a bit spammy. Also, as best practice, always include an "x" to close
overlays.

5) There's a lot of font action happening, mixes of script font with serif and
sans-serif. I don't know what the target audience is but if it's upscale, I
would stay away from the script font you're using on the right side banner and
use the elegant font from your logo.

6) The box edges on both sides of the page are not aligned and the same width
so it looks a bit messy. Should be an easy fix.

7) I got an error alert when I tried to share using Facebook but it still
opened up the Facebook share page just fine so maybe just some scripting
issues.

E-commerce is a hot space and congrats on having a working and live product!
Good luck with your venture.

~~~
thinkscrappy
Thank you very much for your review! All of your points will be addressed.

~~~
thinkscrappy
The idea for the popover is that it is a members only shopping site so you
have to sign-in to continue shopping. That is why we did not include the Close
(x) button. It needs to be refined, but that was the idea.

~~~
calbear81
If that's the case, I would probably not even allow them to browse the site
until they signed up. I would focus on creating a gateway page that showed the
user the CRAZY discounts they could be getting and put a lock graphic on it.
"Sign up today and unlock incredible savings on stylish clothes and
accessories". Make the deals update and show the countdown timer but they
can't get any more details or proceed until they sign up.

~~~
thinkscrappy
That sounds like a great idea! It is going to be hard for us to make that
change right now even though it would probably convert better. Hopefully we
can improve on the sign-up as we grow.

------
jarin
Clickable link: <http://www.hoursales.com>

It sort of reminds me of competitive shopping sites like
<http://www.dealdash.com/> and <http://www.sellmoo.com/>. Looks like you've
got some traction though, pretty nice!

~~~
thinkscrappy
Thank you very much for taking a look! Its going to be a grind but hopefully
we can be the outlet mall for some great boutiques...

------
thinkscrappy
check out the launch statistics!

<http://hoursales.com/images/LAUNCHDAY.jpg>

Its a start :)

